# my poem hopefuly will bring you a smile



## trishher (Mar 3, 2010)

Falling in love what a wonderful feeling
Sharing and caring planning believing
But oh what a shock when reality hits
To deal with people who pull you to bits
filling in forms feels lile a hundred and one
gathering letters photos will this ever get done
Evidence galore is it ever enough
Stress,sickness,yes you need to be tough
To have understanding is quite a big ask
But its needed with endurance to complete your task
Paying out money with each application
decissions to make feeling frustration
mood swings happy sad,anger,hopless yet positive
hang in there friends something has got to give
Remember your inner self deep inside
when you began your journey ....
you was patient and kind


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks dear Trissher, nice to see you still have your sense of humour! We need it....lol


----------



## trishher (Mar 3, 2010)

Skydancer said:


> Thanks dear Trissher, nice to see you still have your sense of humour! We need it....lol


 yes we do god bless


----------



## annieshark (Sep 24, 2010)

That's lovely!!


----------



## nancym123 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Trishher

This is really nice and soothing poem.. we do need this to reduce the discomfort ..Thanks alot


----------



## trishher (Mar 3, 2010)

nancym123 said:


> Hi Trishher
> 
> This is really nice and soothing poem.. we do need this to reduce the discomfort ..Thanks alot


thankyou every little thing helps


----------



## trishher (Mar 3, 2010)

annieshark said:


> That's lovely!!


 thankyou


----------



## trishher (Mar 3, 2010)

great2000 said:


> lol , you are so funny~
> our lives need this~


lol we have to laugh sometmes


----------



## benadick123 (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks for that


----------



## trishher (Mar 3, 2010)

benadick123 said:


> thanks for that


your welcome benadick


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan (Apr 9, 2010)

It is so lovely. I really enjoyed it...........lol


----------



## trishher (Mar 3, 2010)

lol Im glad you did


----------



## Aimhigh (Aug 8, 2008)

Lol, i love your sense of humour. The world needs people like you who can lighten and put a smile on many faces.


----------



## trishher (Mar 3, 2010)

Aimhigh said:


> Lol, i love your sense of humour. The world needs people like you who can lighten and put a smile on many faces.


thankyou aimhigh


----------



## Mikewell (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi

The poem is lovely.


----------

